

Writeup of BBC's remake of the famous Stanford prison experiment. - dmitri1981
http://www.bbcprisonstudy.org/

======
nodata
This is interesting because it was never expected that this study would be
allowed to happen again.

The timeline is odd though: * Study done in 2002 * Findings published in 2006
* Domain registered in 2008

Link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Experiment>

~~~
dmitri1981
The programme was one of my favourite bits of TV and I've been trying to get
more info about it since. Really excited to see that the BBC finally got round
to releasing it.

For anyone that is interested in this topic, Zach Burt an excellent blog post
about psychology and interaction between prisoners and guards in real life.

[http://zacharyburt.com/2010/05/games-criminals-play-how-
you-...](http://zacharyburt.com/2010/05/games-criminals-play-how-you-can-
profit-by-knowing-them-2/)

